# got frav football team?



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

whats your team? collage and pro
clemson and panthers


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> whats your team? collage and pro
> clemson and panthers


Iowa Hawkeyes.. and no fav. pro team... i hate pro football!


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

Texas Longhorns And Dallas Cowboys


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Iowa Hawkeyes.. and no fav. pro team... i hate pro football!


Im with you on the Pro football, it sucks. But my favorite collage team is the Wisconsin Badgers...Gotta stay local. :thumbs_up


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Fb*

well i like the vols because i wanna go to UT but i dont rele have a fav NFL team.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Chargers let me down yesterday...


lain:


----------



## joshdh2687 (Aug 14, 2005)

*favorite teams*

Penn State, Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

*Football*

College, USC Trojans, Pro: RAIDER NATION!:darkbeer:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i am embarrassed to say this but the chiefs but i like the rams and cards


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

WVU Mountaineers / not into pro


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

WVU and Steelers !


----------



## MetalHead (Sep 20, 2007)

U of L and Colts


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

*Seahawks*

SEATTLE SEAHAWKS baby all the way


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Not into collge/ Indianapolis Colts!!!!!!!!! We r goin all the way this year too!!!!:teeth:


----------



## MetalHead (Sep 20, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Not into collge/ Indianapolis Colts!!!!!!!!! We r goin all the way this year too!!!!:teeth:


THATS RIGHT


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oklahoma Sooners, graduated from there. Not a big pro fan but the Cowboys are my favorite


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

college has to be Ohio State and pro would be the Steelers


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by Jamis 
Not into collge/ Indianapolis Colts!!!!!!!!! We r goin all the way this year too!!!!


MetalHead said:


> THATS RIGHT


 you know it and my fav college is Texas Longhorns


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Go Colts all the way.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

not to be rude or anything but the colts suck and are over rated no mater what their record is:thumbs_do:nyah::angry:


----------



## MetalHead (Sep 20, 2007)

armyboy said:


> not to be rude or anything but the colts suck and are over rated no mater what their record is:thumbs_do:nyah::angry:


Um dude oh yea try to talk bad about the best team in the nation sayin that they suck i bet i know y you say this is it because your team cant beat them...


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

Imma have to say that i like MIZZOU football... and its a tie between the Arizona Cardinals and the St. Louis Rams!!!!!! GO TEAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

MetalHead said:


> Um dude oh yea try to talk bad about the best team in the nation sayin that they suck i bet i know y you say this is it because your team cant beat them...


dont think we play them!! so i dont know if we would beat you are not!


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

not into college but if i had my pick Terps and Redskins 16 and 0 this year. Hopefully


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

dont realy like college but my favorite pro team is the packers


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

You know I thougt i would see a lot of eagles fans. but thank god i hate the eagles. If you cant win a superbowl you suck.


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2007)

I like Oklahoma State and Notre Dame(even though they suck this 
year). Not into pro all that much.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> not to be rude or anything but the colts suck and are over rated no mater what their record is:thumbs_do:nyah::angry:


Uh HELLO!!!!! We have some of the best players in the NFL!!! Peyton Manning, Marvin Harrison, Reggie Wayne, Joseph Addai, Dallas Clark, Bob Sanders, Dwight Freeney, and were 4-0 right now! If u think were overrated then thats just cause ur jealous that ur team cant even kick the ball to start the game!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Uh HELLO!!!!! We have some of the best players in the NFL!!! Peyton Manning, Marvin Harrison, Reggie Wayne, Joseph Addai, Dallas Clark, Bob Sanders, Dwight Freeney, and were 4-0 right now! If u think were overrated then thats just cause ur jealous that ur team cant even kick the ball to start the game!


it takes a hull team to win the bowl not just some of the best player out there!
reason for over rated is because last year they won, but thinking back for several year they have had it to the playoffs without a lose, but oops one game their out. you have to be able to go the mile and half not just the mile. ( mile reg season)(1/2 playoffs) 
i admit they are the best team so far! but lets what tell the playoffs. Panthers and colts do play this year. we will see who will win. panthers haven't done so will this year.  i like the colts better than most teams out there. went for them during the bowl. hate the eagles with a pation! what you guys think about VICK. i hate the Falcines! they are cheaters and poor sports. how is with me on that?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Uh HELLO!!!!! We have some of the best players in the NFL!!! Peyton Manning, Marvin Harrison, Reggie Wayne, , Joseph Addai, , Dallas Clark, Bob Sanders, Dwight Freeney, and were 4-0 right now! If u think were overrated then thats just cause ur jealous that ur team cant even kick the ball to start the game!


some of these guys i have never herd of in my life! Marvin Harrison,Joseph Addai,
dallas clark, bobsanders dwight freeney? who are these people?


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> it takes a hull team to win the bowl not just some of the best player out there!
> reason for over rated is because last year they won, but thinking back for several year they have had it to the playoffs without a lose, but oops one game their out. you have to be able to go the mile and half not just the mile. ( mile reg season)(1/2 playoffs)
> i admit they are the best team so far! but lets what tell the playoffs. Panthers and colts do play this year. we will see who will win. panthers haven't done so will this year.  i like the colts better than most teams out there. went for them during the bowl. hate the eagles with a pation! what you guys think about VICK. i hate the Falcines! they are cheaters and poor sports. how is with me on that?


Ur right it does take a whole team to win it all! And Colts have had a rough time in the playoffs the last few years! But if I remember rigth the Panthers didnt even make it to the playoffsl last year :elf_moon:!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> some of these guys i have never herd of in my life! Marvin Harrison,Joseph Addai,
> dallas clark, bobsanders dwight freeney? who are these people?


Well lets see, Marvin Harrison holds the record for the most franchise receptions,and hes a 6 time pro bowler! Bob Sanders is a 2005 pro bowler, Dwight Freeney is a 3 time pro bowler! That should mean something!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Well lets see, Marvin Harrison holds the record for the most franchise receptions,and hes a 6 time pro bowler! Bob Sanders is a 2005 pro bowler, Dwight Freeney is a 3 time pro bowler! That should mean something!


Steve Smith top receiver in NFL for a long time. Steve Smith probowl as long as i can rememberer. Pepper best d fence player out there. probowler many many times. and there are many more on panthers that i cant spell their names!!!! we had a bad year last year. every year panthers have had 3 or 4 guys go to hte pro bowl


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Peyton Manning
like his brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

my favorite nfl team is Carolina Panthers and my favorite college team is Tarheels


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i love this guy. ( not literally)


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont know what ur so upset about! I just said that i like the Colts, and then u make a post that says Colts suck! I never said ur team sucked did I? Sounds to me like ur a little jelous! :zip::tongue::zip:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

I AM NOT JEALOUS!!!!!!! look back at the posts in this thread. my first overrated post was 5 or 6 post before you even can to the picture. lets not argue about it any more. OK? we will see in 3 games in Carolina! 
FRIENDS? :wav: GO PANTHERS


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Redhead Hunter said:


> my favorite nfl team is Carolina Panthers and my favorite college team is Tarheels


i love the panthers!! i hate the Tar heels!:wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> I AM NOT JEALOUS!!!!!!! look back at the posts in this thread. my first overrated post was 5 or 6 post before you even can to the picture. lets not argue about it any more. OK? we will see in 3 games in Carolina!
> FRIENDS? :wav: GO PANTHERS


OK, FRIENDS! We will see what happens when we face carolina! Go Colts! :jam: :cheer2: :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> OK, FRIENDS! We will see what happens when we face carolina! Go Colts! :jam: :cheer2: :wink:


 GOOD!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> OK, FRIENDS! We will see what happens when we face carolina! Go Colts! :jam: :cheer2: :wink:


see ye in 2 weeks!!!!! panthers are going to win!! go panthers!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh yes. The Green Bay Packers!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

country girl said:


> Oh yes. The Green Bay Packers!!!


how are they doing i cant remember:embara:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> see ye in 2 weeks!!!!! panthers are going to win!! go panthers!!!!!!!:wink:


We got one week left! Colts 6-0 Panthers 4-2! We killed Jacksonville yesterday! And were going to do the same to the Panthers! :elf_moon: :jam: :behindsof:boxing:  :moviecorn:cheer2: :tongue:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> We got one week left! Colts 6-0 Panthers 4-2! We killed Jacksonville yesterday! And were going to do the same to the Panthers! :elf_moon: :jam: :behindsof:boxing:  :moviecorn:cheer2: :tongue:


dont get your hopes up Jamis! you have to loses some time and it might as well be THE PANTHERS you lose to. panthers have lost2 games but i think we lost 3 or four in 2003. ( panthers super bowl year)  you never know. Manning might get hurt. you just never know. i think i would like it better though if it was in the cults stadium. panthers are 4 and 0 on the road! and 0and 2 at home! dont make sense.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> We got one week left! Colts 6-0 Panthers 4-2! We killed Jacksonville yesterday! And were going to do the same to the Panthers! :elf_moon: :jam: :behindsof:boxing:  :moviecorn:cheer2: :tongue:


you didn't kill them. you may have hurt them but you didn't kill them. a kill this week? NEW ENGLAND AND MIAMI. that was a true kill! it was like 49 against 14 that was a great game!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> We got one week left! Colts 6-0 Panthers 4-2! We killed Jacksonville yesterday! And were going to do the same to the Panthers! :elf_moon: :jam: :behindsof:boxing:  :moviecorn:cheer2: :tongue:


you like to moon people don't you!!!!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> dont get your hopes up Jamis! you have to loses some time and it might as well be THE PANTHERS you lose to. panthers have lost2 games but i think we lost 3 or four in 2003. ( panthers super bowl year)  you never know. Manning might get hurt. you just never know. i think i would like it better though if it was in the cults stadium. panthers are 4 and 0 on the road! and 0and 2 at home! dont make sense.


You said earlier, that it takes a whole team! If Manning gets hurt we've still have a good back up quarter back! Manning didnt play well yesterday and we still beat them! Peppers may get hurt too! U never know! We'll just see! :wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> you didn't kill them. you may have hurt them but you didn't kill them. a kill this week? NEW ENGLAND AND MIAMI. that was a true kill! it was like 49 against 14 that was a great game!


Yes we stomped em! 29-7 thats a stomp! New England and Miami was a joke!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> you like to moon people don't you!!!!


:moon: :bartstush: :booty: :elf_moon: :elf_moon: :elf_moon:  Just a little bit!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> dont get your hopes up Jamis! you have to loses some time and it might as well be THE PANTHERS you lose to. panthers have lost2 games but i think we lost 3 or four in 2003. ( panthers super bowl year)  you never know. Manning might get hurt. you just never know. i think i would like it better though if it was in the cults stadium. panthers are 4 and 0 on the road! and 0and 2 at home! dont make sense.


Manning isnt our only best player! We have a bunch of great players on the offense and deffense! :wink:


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Pro football bites. 

Go Cards

and I almost forgot 

M I Z


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> You said earlier, that it takes a whole team! If Manning gets hurt we've still have a good back up quarter back! Manning didnt play well yesterday and we still beat them! Peppers may get hurt too! U never know! We'll just see! :wink:


yep u never know! but there are a few exceptions to that rule. like the Fighting Irish in collage.


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

badgers/florida state and packers


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Penn State and 49ers


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

*1 Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

1 DAY until the X Champions play the New Champions!!!!!!!!!!! bad luck Jamis! :blob1: go team. you are going to be:embara: when you team gets bet! just messing man. dont take it personally.:wink:


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

armyboy said:


> how are they doing i cant remember:embara:


Ha Ha! You have to much time on you hands! LOL. BTW 5-1 packers OW YA! 

Colts a good but i LOVE my green bay packers! 

PS THis past week i spent it down in Indonaplois, In the Colts stadom and in the Basket ball stadom. It was pritty amazing!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> 1 DAY until the X Champions play the New Champions!!!!!!!!!!! bad luck Jamis! :blob1: go team. you are going to be:embara: when you team gets bet! just messing man. dont take it personally.:wink:


Hey Armyboy! Just a little reminder, THE COLTS WON!!!!!!! 31-7!!!!!!! I TOLD U!!!! The Colts are 7-0 PAnters 4-3!!! COLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Hey Armyboy! Just a little reminder, THE COLTS WON!!!!!!! 31-7!!!!!!! I TOLD U!!!! The Colts are 7-0 PAnters 4-3!!! COLTS ALL THE WAY!!!!!! :wink:


 panthers played great the first half, if we hadn't made those stupid mistakes it would have been a very close game.


----------

